# Diabetes



## kpt (Jul 24, 2013)

I am in the process of moving to Ansiao in Central Portugal and at present am on an Accu-Chek insulin pump. Can anyone tell me how I go about getting my pump supplies in Portugal and if they have to be paid for or on the national health system. I have been told that Accu-Chek will not deliver to Portugal so how do I manage to get my monthly supplies.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

initially if you have a pre existing medical condition then you should organize ongoing treatment in Portugal through the UK Overseas Health Care Team, once your registered correctly as resident and with the Portuguese Health authorities then they will take over your long care treatment, diabetes pretty prevalent in Portugal, no idea I'm afraid if Accu-Chek insulin pump used, but the good news is that diabetes and related problems are treated free under the NHS, but you must register correctly


----------

